# Western Flyer X53



## carlalotta (Jul 14, 2012)

I picked up the Western Flyer last night and managed to get some of the surface dirt and grime off. My plan is to restore this for my Dad for his birthday (so if you know my father, Gary, please don't say anything). Good news is it seems to be really solid and straight, not too many dents and dings to take out. Bad news is it is missing the headlight....aren't they all?!?! Ugh!....and will definitely need a new seat and some other smaller parts. Ultimately, to go forward with the resto, I need to know some X53 info so I am calling on the infinite wisdom of my fellow cabers to help me out (since I can't just go ask my Dad on this one). With regards to my bike, are the wheels original? Handlebars? I know I need the red, jeweled peddles and I will need a new seat. Anyone out there with these sitting around??  Is there anything else that you notice is not correct? As for my basic X53 knowledge, I know the bike was only made for a few years. Any guesses on the year of mine? I have noticed in my quick google search that some, if not most, pictures I found were of bikes with chrome fenders. Is that the X53 Super? Is there a difference between and X53 and an X53 Super? 

Clearly, I need some help haha


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 14, 2012)

I believe either '53 or '54 was the first year and the early ones had painted fenders like yours. Serial # for '53 is M-O-S plus serial, '54 is M-O-T plus serial, '55 is M-O-U plus serial, '56 is M-O-V or M-O-T-V plus serial, '57 is M-O-T-W plus serial and last year was '58 M-O-T-X plus serial. handlebars look good. Memory lane has the grips and probably the decals for the seat tube, forks, and tank. I'm not sure on the early ones but later bikes had flat rims with "'M.O. MGF Co." stamped on the edge. Pedals can be a little tough and of course the headlight. I recommend just buying the Peters repo and a Rocket Ray or you may be searching a while. Heres a pic of my '58 with incorrect painted fenders (I have the chrome ones). I gave this a quick "rattle can resto" for the time being but really need a solid tank to make this bike nice. Good luck! V/r Shawn


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jul 14, 2012)

They were all "X-53 Super" from '53 - '58... Fregman1 is correct on the years, serial #s, etc., the first two years were the painted fender version. I would guess yours is a '54 due to the later style head-badge. The drop center rims are correct for your bike and should have either Musselman, Bendix or Western Flyer hubs/brake arm. The bars on your bike look too tall... I have original ads and catalogs from the period that I will scan and post later for you and I have a few parts you may need as well


----------



## hzqw2l (Jul 14, 2012)

*1953 x-53*

Here's my complete original 1953 for reference:


----------



## Boris (Jul 14, 2012)

Damn John, that's one fine bike! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jul 14, 2012)

Well, John's beautiful original '53 is the perfect reference for yours, Hannah, but, as promised, here's a few old ads and catalog pics from '53 and '54 for you as well... Enjoy!


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jul 14, 2012)

... And a pic of my '58... Doesn't help you much, but here it is anyway. It was also missing the headlight... I hunted for an decent original for a few years unsuccessfully, so it now has a Jerry Peters repro. I can recommend it as a good quality repro, difficult to distinguish from original when properly finished..





Martyn


----------



## then8j (Jul 14, 2012)

I was under the impression that the red and gold was only available for one year 1956..... Did I read the wrong info? Do you have a ad that proves it one way or another?


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jul 14, 2012)

As a general rule, '55 and '56 were "Flamboyant Red" & chrome, the '57 was black & gold and '58 was kind of a root beer maroon with gold, but your serial number/letter (M-O-?) is more accurate than any catalog pic...

'55...




'56...




'57...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 15, 2012)

I, too, thought both '57-8 were offered in black/gold? Was it possible they were offered in marroon/gold and black gold in '58? Also do you have any lit that shows hte price for the '58? Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Zephyr (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice bike! Your house looks awesome too. Perfect for the display of old bikes. Wow!


----------



## carlalotta (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for the great posts and information! I really appreciate the photos...I am definitely in a better place for starting this whole project now! As for the serial number, I flipped the bike over and found the serial number, 200262, and above that in small letters, 28x10, but no letters. Am I looking in the wrong place? I assumed the letters would be in the same place as the serial number. Thanks everyone for all you help!


----------



## MBP (Jul 17, 2012)

Wow Martyn.... Lots of fabulous bikes.   Really love the X-53s but TOTALLY LOVE the "Super" in the background!


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jul 22, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> I, too, thought both '57-8 were offered in black/gold? Was it possible they were offered in marroon/gold and black gold in '58? Also do you have any lit that shows hte price for the '58? Thanks, Shawn




Shawn, I don't have '58 literature that shows the X-53... Middleweights were the main focus of advertising by that time as the ballooners were being phased out. Anything is possible on the colors... If you see a black/gold one with an MOTX serial #, then it's a '58, but I believe most, if not all '58s were the maroon/gold combo. I don't have anything showing the '58 price, but the '57 price was $74.95. Also note the '55 catalog offers a girls model.. These were likely carry-over '54 models.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jul 22, 2012)

carlalotta said:


> Thank you for the great posts and information! I really appreciate the photos...I am definitely in a better place for starting this whole project now! As for the serial number, I flipped the bike over and found the serial number, 200262, and above that in small letters, 28x10, but no letters. Am I looking in the wrong place? I assumed the letters would be in the same place as the serial number. Thanks everyone for all you help!




You're looking in the right place, you should find small letters on the BB near the rear stays... Good luck with your project and please keep us updated on progress


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jul 22, 2012)

MBP said:


> Wow Martyn.... Lots of fabulous bikes.   Really love the X-53s but TOTALLY LOVE the "Super" in the background!




Thank you!! The Super is also one of my favorites


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Fltwd57 said:


> Shawn, I don't have '58 literature that shows the X-53... Middleweights were the main focus of advertising by that time as the ballooners were being phased out. Anything is possible on the colors... If you see a black/gold one with an MOTX serial #, then it's a '58, but I believe most, if not all '58s were the maroon/gold combo. I don't have anything showing the '58 price, but the '57 price was $74.95. Also note the '55 catalog offers a girls model.. These were likely carry-over '54 models.




Actually the info regarding the colors come from an article by Leon Dixon---and hell if he said it then it must be fact---uh yeah right. I have seen others in pics identified as '58s iin black/gold though so I think this is a correct color combo fo r'58. Thanks for the price info. V/r Shawn


----------

